# Short harpsichord piece



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Including few motives from my latest "composition"


__
https://soundcloud.com/aramistm%2Fzolcalepewale


----------



## jcsd (Aug 2, 2009)

Hello Aramis, there seems to be some sort of problem accessing the page. Is the track set to private?


----------



## chillowack (Jul 16, 2009)

Didn't work for me either.


----------

